# Ciao a tutti



## MilanForever (8 Settembre 2012)

Ciao, mi chiamo Marco, vi seguivo già su forumfree e mi sono iscritto da poco al nuovo forum


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2012)

bentornato, tanti ti aspettavano nel topic del papero


----------



## MilanForever (8 Settembre 2012)

? Credo che tu mi abbia scambiato per qualcun altro, non mi ero mai iscritto al vecchio forum


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2012)

ah, chiedo scusa allora


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## DannySa (9 Settembre 2012)

Ciao


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto Marco


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2012)

ora l'ex MilanForever come fara'? ROTFL


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> ? Credo che tu mi abbia scambiato per qualcun altro, non mi ero mai iscritto al vecchio forum



Grazie a Dio, mi era preso un colpo  

Comunque benvenuto


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> ora l'ex MilanForever come fara'? ROTFL



Ma s'è iscritto sulla nuova piattaforma il buon vecchio forever???
M'era simpatico!


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto!


----------



## MilanForever (9 Settembre 2012)

Sembra che fosse una persona conosciuta questo MilanForever 

In ogni caso grazie a tutti per il benvenuto!


----------

